# We got jacked!!



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

So after a good run of about 300 people Saturday night and getting home at around 2:30 in the morning from the haunt I decided to wait until the sunday morning to count the money box, after counting it aleast ten times the numbers just didn't add up, I was sick to think someone that works the haunt had ripped us off!! We had made nothing for the night, its like he was counting heads all night and new just how much to take!! We are going to press charges if its not returned!!
Its a damn shame people are like that!! And to think I called this guy my friend!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow. That really stinks playfx. Hope you get your money back.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is really a shame. How many people did come through the haunt? Did your friend just put in the 300 people?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Just guessing at this point, but we think it was around 300 maybe more, we are giving him a chance to give it back with no questions ask, but at this point I really don't think it will happen, its sad because most of the money we make goes to the Toys For Tots program and people thats been burned out of there homes and need clothing and a hotel room, things like that.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry to here that. I sure hope if he doesn't return it, you nail his ass to the wall.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

How do you know money is missing... how many heads were in the box? R u sure you counted people correctly? Im just playing the devils advocate here.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

when we started I had counted the box, the next day we had almost 140 bucks more than when we started, im just guessing we had 300 people come threw the haunt at $6.00 per person, two people were in charge of the box all night, one had to take a bathroom break and thats when the money came up missing.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear that Mark. It's terrible under any circumstances, but especially since it's for a charity, and one that benefits children at that. 

My fingers are crossed that this has a good ending.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Keep your enemies close but your friends closer.......I know this is backwards, but it is your "friends" that will screw you.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Now that is rotton to the bottom of the barrel, there...

I see a new prop for the haunt...

" Now you are entering the autopsy room, this poor idiot had his jewels ripped off and shoved down his throat. Look closely, you can see that they made it about half way down his esophagus before we cut him open..."

I can only hope and pray that you get that money back, most if not all, but to contribute soooo much time, talent, and effort to help support such a worthwhile cause just to have some stickyfingered bastard do such a thing, I hope you nail his ass to the wall with railroad spikes!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That sucks. After all that hard work, too. We're all behind ya, man!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow that sucks! Have you confronted him yet? What are you going to do to make sure it does not happen again?


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

That really sucks. I'd say turn him into a prop. ;-) But seriously, I hope you get this resolved. What a slap in the face after so much time, money, and effort.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That is awful. It is even more so considering where the money was going. I am so sorry and hope it is returned.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

We are giving the person one more chance, he is hard up for money at the moment but thats no excuse for what has happend, we'll just have to see how it plays out and just hope for the best.
As far as security goes, we have a new lock box for the money and security guards are in place, im working on a ticket booth also.

I've had very little sleep over this thinking one of my so called friends would do this to me, the wife is telling me to calm down and have a few shots of bourbon, I might have to take her up on it.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

WoW PLAY I'm so sorry that happen to you..
I know it stinks.. but I'm with most the gang here .. Don't give him a second chance you don't want people to think you are soft or someone else may try it..
Nail his hide to the wall...


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I hate to say this but you need to sit him down and say, "Look I know you took the money from the till the other night. If you don't give it back, I will have to get the cops involved."

At this point, he has already strained your friendship and you don't feel you can trust him any longer. Might as well get it out and off of your chest. 

If he is a true friend, he will apologize and try to get it back to you. If he is not, he will coward out and you might not see him again. Might be better that way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's terrible, I do hope it works out.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

How did this end up?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well the money never showed up and the police can't do anything about it so its just a hard lesson learned, to top it off one of the fireman came to collect money for us the last two nights and it seems he has been tapping the box also!! Im done with it, we have two more nights and if I can make it until then im going off on my own next year!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry Mark.

I know how much work you and your wife put into running your haunt. It makes me so mad that somebody would steal under any circumstances, let alone from an event that is to benefit children in need.  

I was hoping that the guy would come clean. I'm very sorry.


----------

